# AirB&B in Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This subject has come up on a thread and I thought it might be easier to find info in a new thread of its own.
Barcelona has been trying to regulate this area of tourism
Airbnb in Spain: Barcelona cracks down on illegal subletting through Airbnb | In English | EL PAÃ�S
4th Sept 2015


> Laia & Mohamed, meanwhile, have around a dozen properties advertised for rent in Barcelona, although only four are registered with the local tourism authorities. Similarly, only three of the 14 properties being offered by Cristina and Onix are registered, while Luciana hasn’t bothered registering any of the 12 she is letting out. The law requires that a registration number be shown next to properties, subject to a fine of €3,000.
> But so far, Barcelona City Hall admits that only the owners of properties being illegally let have been fined, not the people renting them out. “The priority has been to locate unlicensed properties, although from now on we’re going to be focusing on internet sites, and we’ll be looking for advertisements of unregistered properties,” say sources at Barcelona City Hall.



Barcelona multa a Airbnb por anunciar pisos turísticos ilegales | Cataluña | EL PAÃ�S
21 Dec 2015


> El Ayuntamiento de Barcelona ha tramitado cuatro expedientes sancionadores de 30.000 euros cada uno a las plataformas Airbnb y Homeaway –dos a cada una– por anunciar viviendas sin el número de Registro de Turismo de Cataluña (RTC) y por no aportar los datos solicitados por la Administración. Son los primeros expedientes sancionadores derivados de las medidas anunciadas en verano para hacer frente a las viviendas turísticas ilegales y de las iniciativas que el Consistorio está desarrollando para reducir el impacto negativo del turismo en la ciudad.


Where this will all end, who knows. Air B&B and the like are obviously doing huge damage to the hotel industry, but it's a system that people like and it seems to work...


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

I like the Air BnB system and have rented two apartments in Alicante City in August and November 2015. Both great experiences.

I also have UK experience of being a Resident Landlord and so it would seem logical to explore something similar in Spain. 

Thanks Pesky for setting up this new thread, btw

So, is anyone already doing the same in Spain? Coastal or Inland? or Air BnB as a Non-Resident Landlord.

Please do not be shy


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes Airbnb has its challenges, as does Uber and the fabulous Blablacar. With Airbnb it's not only the authorities that are showing interest but neighbours too. I would imagine if the Barcelona Ayuntament wants to know who's renting out private apartments all they need to do is advertise a phone number where people can complain confidentially about apartments in their blocks being rented out.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

It is something I have considered in Madrid, where you can still pick up cheap, character property bang in the centre. I'm not sure what the occupancy rates and expenses are, and whether you have to register such property in Madrid as well, but I'm definitely keeping an eye on it


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

I did think we might get a little more by way of responses


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I always thought that airbnb was, primarily, for short lets. That being the case, the costs to manage multiple short lets is prohibitive.

What most non-residents that I've come across seem to do, is longer term holiday lets. The management costs are then proportionally better.

For longer term holiday lets, one wouldn't use airbnb but one of the larger companies like Owners Direct (Homeaway).


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I always thought the French Gite system seemed pretty good but not sure I would trust town halls to make such a system any less prohibitive or complicated here.


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

I was thinking of buying a place (in due time) with a 'Granny' flat, type layout adjacent to the main residence. Then using Air BnB _(other renting options are available) _ rent out either the main or 'Granny' section or rent out rooms in the main and I keep the 'Granny' as my private residence. 

Renters would then have he option of renting a room, with shared lounge, terrace, kitchen, etc... or booking all available rooms for exclusive use. (less me in the 'Granny' flat)

I would then be on site for security of my asset and errands.

In addition to my thoughts on an apartment in Alicante City, a place I have fallen in love with. Another option would be a country place, maybe even a Cave House, with my private area or even my discreetly parked motor-home. 

Now I know the idea may have many pitfalls (I welcome hearing your thoughts on them now) and it is also a little, well unusual but to be honest, I am sort of unusual, in a nice way.

The position I am in and having checked, I have 35 years NI cont in April 2016 (thanks Lynn) is I could retire but at 52, I fear becoming bored. This would be a nice way to keep myself active and out of the pub, lol.

I can offer additional services like alfresco cooking (I am a good cook) etc... its overall model would enable the building of a regular client base, who would be able to something different to the usual All Inclusive package dross.

For the regulars, the villa would become sort of their 'Place in Spain' they could book with me then invite friends to stay.

Any thought, positive and areas for development, most welcome.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

One thought, have you looked into the feasibility of getting a rental licence in your preferred area? Some areas are easy whilst others are almost impossible.

We have a large rural, villa which has two self contained apartments in the underbuild. We keep one for friends and family and then rent out the other for holiday lets. I have enquired about getting a licence at our local tourist office and at the town hall - they couldn't be less interested!

I guess for us it could be that we're not renting out the entire property and are also not doing it for more than a fraction of the year.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

you need... Lay My Hat - advice for rental owners, from rental owners



EdofWigan said:


> I was thinking of buying a place (in due time) with a 'Granny' flat, type layout adjacent to the main residence. Then using Air BnB _(other renting options are available) _ rent out either the main or 'Granny' section or rent out rooms in the main and I keep the 'Granny' as my private residence.
> 
> Renters would then have he option of renting a room, with shared lounge, terrace, kitchen, etc... or booking all available rooms for exclusive use. (less me in the 'Granny' flat)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We know the son of a Spanish family who own a huge townhouse (old but totally renovated in real style), with 6 bedroms, 6 bathrooms, a mezzanine library with floor to ceiling bookshelves, a 9 x 5 m pool in the back garden and basement garage with parking for 5 cars (parking places are like gold dust in this town or any city). They have had it on the market for quite some time and I did suggest to him that it would be absolutely perfect for AirB&B, but I don't think they're keen.

I think a property like that in any of the major cities which are popular with tourists for short breaks would be very successful, but of course such properties would be pretty expensive.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I always thought that airbnb was, primarily, for short lets. That being the case, the costs to manage multiple short lets is prohibitive.
> 
> What most non-residents that I've come across seem to do, is longer term holiday lets. The management costs are then proportionally better.
> 
> For longer term holiday lets, one wouldn't use airbnb but one of the larger companies like Owners Direct (Homeaway).


I had always assumed (quite possibly incorrectly) that airbnb was mainly targetted at big cities, where demand tends to be year-round and less seasonal. If you you can rent out a 1 bed arpartment only at weekends for say €40/night (say €100/week on average) for most of the year, it might compensate for the additional costs. You also have the advantage of not having to deal with dificult tenants.


----------

